# Old Film Scoring Demo



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's an old film scoring demo I thought I'd add to my youtube channel. This is from a long, long time ago (late 1996 early 1997 when I was 21, almost 22). This is nothing serious. This is not representative of my "classical" style. I've got some newer "classical" stuff coming soon but thought I'd catalogue my older demos, etc. while I'm waiting.

There's three cues (audio only). A "light" mystery theme, a hotel commercial, and a sci-fi action scene. The first two tracks are chamber groups and the last track was a 55 piece orchestra (I conducted all sessions). Please bear in mind these are all students (mostly non-performance majors) sight-reading on the spot. I'm aware of a few problems (click-track bleeding, intonation, etc.). It's just good fun. I used this as a demo in the Film Music Magazine volume three that came out in 2000 and got a few gigs from it when I lived in LA for eight years. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The "Light mystery theme" is generically just perfect. So in the groove of the genre, it cracked me up a bit.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The "Light mystery theme" is generically just perfect. So in the groove of the genre, it cracked me up a bit.


LOL! The first image that popped into my head


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Vasks said:


> LOL! The first image that popped into my head
> 
> View attachment 51461


Yeah, close. It was for the cartoon opening for "Mystery!" on PBS where there is that kind of thing going on in the beginning, sort of. I wish I could post the video as there are some comic "hits" (the diminished seventh chord is when you see the feet of a dead body being dragged on a sudden camera turn). Really fun stuff... but for copyright purposes...


----------



## Ian Moore (Jun 28, 2014)

Real professional performance as well.


----------



## differencetone (Dec 13, 2014)

Professional and generic but you know that. Most of it sounds like what I would expect to hear at a movie theater. Producers are more to blame than composers I think.


----------

